# Scheue Moderlieschen



## Andreas A. (6. Mai 2011)

Moin, moin!
Ich habe vor 2 Wochen 18 __ Moderlieschen in meinen Teich gesetzt und habe meiner Familie ein grabdioses Schauspiel versprochen, von wegen nach Mücken springen und so . Bis gestern habe ich die nicht im Teich erblicken können . Dann sah ich drei relativ nah am Grund unter überhängender Vegetation. Durch die Krebsscheren und andere Wasserpflenzen haben die natürlich reichlich Versteckmöglichkeiten.
Ich kenne die Moderlieschen vom Verhalten eher anders. Die schwimmen viel an der Oberfläche und flüchten selbst dann nicht, wenn man ins Wasser geht. Anscheinend haben die Moderlieschen mir die Kescheraktion und den Transport übel genommen. Wie lange mag das dauern, bis die ihre Scheu verlieren?
Ich habe heute mal die aller kleinste Dose Flockenfutter für Teichfische gekauft, in der Hoffnung, dass die dann mal zum Fressen an die Oberfläche kommen. Tja, das kannten die Fische wohl noch nicht und haben nichts genommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sl-power (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Hallo Andreas,

mach dir keine Sorgen. Die Moderlischen müssen sich erst mal an deinen Teich gewöhnen.
Meine waren letztes Jahr auch sehr scheu und haben sich immer in die Tiefe zurückgezogen.
An den Teichrand haben sie sich überhaupt nicht getraut. 

Seit diesem Frühling sind sie aber wie verwandelt! 
Sie sind im ganzen Teich unterwegs, kommen nahe an die Oberfläche und erkunden den ganzen Teich bis in die letzte Ecke.

Abends springen sie jetzt auch munter nach allen Mücken. 

Also hab einfach etwas Geduld mit ihnen. 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Hallo Sebastian,
hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so lange brauchen zum eingewöhnen. Aber wenn das bei Dir auch sehr lange gedauert hat, bin ich guter Hoffnung.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sl-power (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Ich denke wenn Fische von einem Teich in einen anderen ziehen, dann gewöhnen sie sich bestimmt schneller an die neue Umgebung.

Aber wenn man die Fische neu kauft, dann kennen die seit ihrer Geburt (sind ja i.d.R. schon über 1 Jahr alt) eigentlich nur ein kahles übervölkertes Aquarium. Die haben noch nie ne Pflanze gesehen und sind vermutlich auch mit der großen Freiheit erst mal überfordert. :?

Das folgere ich daraus, das sie letztes Jahr immer alle ganz dicht in einem Schwarm waren. Da hat sich anfangs kein Fisch weiter als 1 Meter von der Gruppe entfernt. Mittlerweile sind die meisten oft mal allein in Ufernähe unterwegs und suchen das beste Futter. Sie kennen ja jetzt ihren Teich und wissen, das die Kumpels nicht weit weg, und in Gefahrensituationen in wenigen Sekunden erreichbar sind. 

Ihr Lieblingsplatz ist allerdings am Wasserfall. Dort warten immer ein paar darauf, das irgend eine Fliege in den Teich gespült wird, die sie verputzen können. Und wenn da mal was kommt, dann sind die anderen auch schnell zur Stelle. 

Wenn sie sich mal an deinen Teich gewöhnt haben, dann kann man ihnen wirklich stundenlang zuschauen!


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Servus Andreas

Du hast doch eine Grundreinigung gemacht  ... alles neu ...

Hast du die Wasserwerte gemessen ... Nitrit wird deine Fische killen ... 

Du kannst jetzt nur noch Teilwasserwechsel durchführen ca. 20% und messen ob der Nitritwert endlich gegen Null (wirklich ~0) geht ... solange durchführen bis nix mehr nachweisbar ... Messen kannst mit den Tröpfchentest ...

Der Fehler war das du viel zu schnell den Teich mit Fische besetzt hast ... 

Ich hätte sie erst nächstes Jahr ausgesetzt :beten


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe zwei Teiche. Den Teich mit den Moderlieschen hatte ich bereits letztes Jahr vorsichtig saniert, siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28610. Ich schätze er hat etwa 5.000 l. Ich habe heute ein Bild gemacht, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann.
Der sieht doch ganz anders aus oder?  Ich würde sagen, dass der Moderlieschenteich gut eingefahren ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Servus Andreas

Na da hast mich in die Irre geführt 

War eine Vermutung mit dem Nitrit ... 

Der Lieschen-Teich schaut net schlecht aus .... 
Gefällt mir ... aber das sich die Lieschen verstecken 
Katzen oder Krähen/Elstern schrecken nicht davor zurück sich Lieschen zu holen wenn sie an den Teich rann kommen ...

Würde vielleicht auf die Schreckhaftigkeit hinweisen ....


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Der Lieschen-Teich schaut net schlecht aus ....
> Gefällt mir ... aber das sich die Lieschen verstecken
> Katzen oder Krähen/Elstern schrecken nicht davor zurück sich Lieschen zu holen wenn sie an den Teich rann kommen ...
> 
> Würde vielleicht auf die Schreckhaftigkeit hinweisen ....



Danke Helmut!
Ja die Krähen! Es kommt andauernd eine Rabenkrähe angeflogen um Brot in einem der Teiche einzuweichen und dann zu fressen. Wo die das trockene Brot her hat . Zumindest habe ich ja gestern schon mal 3 Lieschen gesehen. Also es leben noch welche.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme den anderen Teich auch irgendwann so hübsch hin. Vielleicht können da dann auch mal Lieschen rein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Das mit der Krähe wäre ja schon vielleicht die Ursache ...

Wenn ich ein Lieschen wäre ... ich hätte auch Angst vor dem "Schwarzen Vogel"


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Servus Andreas,
Dass Deine ML momentan so scheu sind wundert mich schon ein bischen.
Als ich meine wieder in den Teich gab, waren sie vllt. einen Tag etwas abgetaucht,
aber bereits am nächsten Tag kamen sie wieder an die Oberfläche und in den Flachbereich.
Nach Mücken springen sie bei mir hauptsächlich in den Abendstunden, wobei das nur die
älteren (also 2 und 3 jährigen) machen- meine ganz jungen (ca. 11 Monate) machen das
noch nicht.
Als Futter kann ich dir getrocknete Mückenlarven empfehlen, da sind meine ganz wild
drauf.
LG Markus


----------



## Andreas A. (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Dass Deine ML momentan so scheu sind wundert mich schon ein bischen.



Eben! 
Ich wollte heute meinen "Triebstau"  etwas lindern und habe mich deshalb mit dem Fernglas an den Teich gestellt. Morgens ist an meinem Teich die beste Zeit um bis zum Grund zu schauen, weil dann die Lichtverhältnisse dafür optimal sind. Erst sah ich drei, dann 5 und zum Schluß mal etwa 8 Tiere die ruhig in Grundnähe umher geschwommen sind.
Insgesamt nutzen die vielleicht mal 1 qm vom Teich. Die halten sich immer in einer Ecke auf, die nicht voll einsehbar ist. Zu fressen haben die da sicherlich genug, da es in dem Teich an Kleingetier nur so wimmelt.
Im Gegensatz dazu toben die Teichmolche überall herum.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Scheue  Moderlieschen*

Hallo,
jetzt scheint schon mal ein Weibchen abgelaicht zu haben. Zumindest wird an einer Wurzel vom __ Fieberklee in etwa 20 cm Tiefe Brutpflege betrieben. Leider sind keine Teich- oder Seerosen drin, ich fand es immer spannend, wenn das Blatt zittert, während unten nicht sichtbar ein Männchen gegen den Stengel stupst.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Als ich meine wieder in den Teich gab, waren sie vllt. einen Tag etwas abgetaucht,
> aber bereits am nächsten Tag kamen sie wieder an die Oberfläche und in den Flachbereich.



Mir ist da eine Idee gekommen. Markus hat ja bereits einen größeren Bestand. Mein Teich ist ja etwas unübersichtlich und es ist ja noch eine kleine Gruppe. So ein Schwarmfisch wird sich wohler fühlen, je mehr Artgenossen er in seiner Nähe wahrnimmt. Vielleicht dauert es einfach bei einem niedrigen Besatz länger nach so einer Störung, als wenn man eine große Anzahl hat.
Nun ja, falls es genug Nachwuchs gibt, habe ich dann ja bald einen größeren Schwarm.

Übrigens ist hinter dem Teich eine Bahnlinie, da merkt man dann schon die Erschütterungen. Was so ein Fisch davon hält?

Gruß Andreas


----------

